# Pathfinder vs Xterra vs QX4



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking at either purchasing a Pathfinder (2001.5-2004, 2005), Xterra (2002-2004, 2005), or an Infiniti QX4 (2001.5-2003).

I am looking to take the vehicle in the mountains (snow and ice) for snowboarding, cross country skiing, that sort of stuff. 

In addition, I need the vehicle to be able to do some light off roading. All of their ground clearances (8.3" stock +) all should be able to clear the kinda stuff I am looking at doing, but I am curious how their suspension systems will all compare. 

I know an xterra is the optimum choice, and I would like that, but pathfinders are cheaper.

Can someone compare and contrast the off roading capabilities of the 3 vehicles, including what their suspensions are, differentials, and axles?

Additionally, I would be looking at putting a suspension package on a pathy if I bought it (Old Man Emu suspension system), so if anyone has input there, I would love to hear how it changes the vehicles handling and all!

Thanks guys!
--Brandon


----------



## fleurys (Feb 18, 2014)

the pathfinder and the QX4 have the same powertrain, axles and suspensions.. the qx4 has better looks and interiors amenities. Both on mcphersen type front suspension and rear coils.

The xterra is totally different.. first it has a frame. Runs on coils with separate shocks in front and spring leaves on the back. engine is has less power than the 2001-2004 pathfinders. 

As an example, my pathfinder has the original gearing and original axles, and I have locked both differentials with arb lockers and the axle/diffs have been problemless since the beginning. Don't forget that the H233b rear diff on the pathy (and xterra I believe) are bigger than a dana44 that you find on the jeep rubicon.... So I would not worry about breaking or having problems with them

If you are looking for a lift kit for a pathy, I suggest you look at my site before you buy the emu coils... it could save you a few bucks... 4x4design.com/r50-lift-kit.php

cheers.

s.


----------

